# Orange wood



## ron50 (Oct 18, 2007)

Well I just got my order of orange wood. The plan is to use it on Thanksgiving for the bird. Since I use orange juice in my brine I'm thinking the orange wood should enhance that nicely and it is supposed to give the bird a nice golden color. 

This stuff is pricey! The best price I could find is $9.99 for 2 lbs of the stuff and that doesn't include the shipping! It looks like a nice dense wood so hopefully it's not a fast burner. I probably have enough for 3 smokes of birds, maybe more if I mix it with some cherry. I'll do a test run with it in the next few weeks and probably save the rest for turkey day.

Anyone have an experience smoking with orange wood?


----------



## fudley (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Ron50,

 Bud from Sunny Florida. In answer to your question concerning orange wood I smoked  chicken breasts, baby back ribs, a fatty , can of spam, Italian sausage and some pig candy last weekend and could not believe the color and wonderful flavor it imparts to the meat. I had a friend of mine cut down 3 orange trees  and I wound up with all the wood which is well seasoned. if you or anyone else needs any I will do it just for shipping cost.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 19, 2007)

Ron -

I used a bit on my turkey last Sunday it was quite good but DAMNED expensive. They charged me $41 for shipping for 24 lbs of wood!

Bud my man I'd love to take you up on that offer!  Send me a PM please!


----------



## ron50 (Oct 19, 2007)

Bud: That's very generous of ya.  Thanks,

Debi: Did you get that nice golden color too?


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes but not as much I only used a few pieces, and the sugar in the rub really darkened. I used mostly hickory and apple which I don't pay shipping for  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Still tweeking Shelly rubs - to much sugar for a heavy or a light rub with charcoal.

I want to try cherry and orange on a duck bet that'd be terrific! 2 lbs is not much wood.

One thing I didn't like about that place is you don't get the shipping until you already give then your credit card info.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey Bud,

That's very generous. Please send me a PM. How much to Panama City, Fl? 10-20 lbs.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Oct 19, 2007)

I have heard that it is great to use.  

I will have to send an email to my brother and have him save me up some... he had at one time about 200 trees.  But the cold got them a few years back and now he is back to abt 20 or so.  

I think I will get me some grapefruit as well.  Anyone try that?

Bill


----------



## richtee (Oct 19, 2007)

Hmmm... very cool. Gonna go take a quick look for UPS ground charges. Shipped like 12 lbs of cherry to Tx a while back, was like 16 bux I think...from MI.

On Edit: OK, 15 lbs from Sarasota 34232 to Mi 48362 was estimated at $13.29 ground. If you would not mind, PM me your address, and I'll mail a check for $15 with a promise to cover any additional if somehow I did this wrong..


----------



## ron50 (Oct 19, 2007)

Bud:

If you can send me a pm that would be great. I can;t send you one because you have them disabled.


----------



## ron50 (Oct 19, 2007)

Debi:

Did you order the lemon wood too?


----------



## vlap (Oct 19, 2007)

Bud, Could I save you the trouble of shipping and pick some up? 5lb or so?


----------



## jts70 (Oct 19, 2007)

I would love to get some from you, I would gladly pay you extra for your trouble. I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## fudley (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok guys Just got home from work.I turned my pm on and will get back to all of you as soon as I can....Bud


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 19, 2007)

Ron -

I got 2 lbs of the orange, 2 lbs lemon 1/2 cubic foot of nectarine 2nds and 1/2 cubic foot of apricot.  

Haven't tried the lemon or nectarine yet but I get a little bit of apricot trimmmings from my dwarf tree and it's really good with pork roasts, chops and hams.


----------



## fudley (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok here's what I have, I have little pieces and I have big pieces they are about 6 to 8 inches long and very well seasoned.  This batch is from a Naval orange tree. PM me some zip codes and amounts and I will see what I can do.For those of you that would like to check for yourself my zip code is 34243.


Bud


----------



## fudley (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey fellow smokers if there is any one I forgot to reply to about the orange wood please forgive me  and PM me. Vlap came over yesterday and picked some up and finally got to meet him. Cool guy



            Bud


----------



## ed anderson (Oct 21, 2007)

Damn I feel bad now i get by the puck-up load out here LOL. But you will be happy it.


----------



## richtee (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm still looking to trade apple, maple, cherry, pear, Wolmanized... <just funnin'> for pecan and other non-indigenous to MI woods   :{)


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 21, 2007)

Ron -

Trying some nectarine today. It's a real smoker! Just doing bacon and crisp-x right now so I won't be using the lemon yet. I think I'll save that for fish.


----------



## vlap (Oct 21, 2007)

The orange is smelling great right now. The turkey breast is cooking very well.
The fattie should be close to done in the next hour.

Can't wait to try out some orange smoke. Thanks again BUD!


----------



## keywesmoke (Oct 21, 2007)

What a great idea, these flavor matchups. Orange and duck, lemon and fish! I never thought about it....some relatives of mine have massive citrus plantations in central FL. Looks like a road trip is order.......I betcha I could talk some local fine dining places in to paying for the trip, too.


----------



## richtee (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey Fudley, did you get my check for the wood?


----------



## dacdots (Nov 13, 2007)

Debi,I liked the citrus wood when I lived in FL,we used it all the time.Of course it was everywhere so why not.Citrus is good but your a real Peach.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 14, 2007)

Aw David you are so sweet! I do like the orange. I'm using nectarine tonight for my Smoked turkey.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ron50, thanks for the heads up on the orange wood. I would say that within a 7 mile radius, this area was nothing but citrus orchards at one time. We still have plenty of orange trees in the hood, so I'm going to hookup with some local gardeners for trimmings.


----------



## ron50 (Nov 14, 2007)

The orange was excellent. I'm saving the little I have left for the Turkey Day smoke.  I might have to start experimenting with the less common fruit wood as well: nectarine and lemon come to mind.

Anyone ever use tangerine wood?


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 15, 2007)

Ron -

I just used the tangerine last night for the first time on my turkey lunchmeat. Sure did smell good! I only ordered a 2 lbs box so I don't have much. You can really smell the tangerine. Gives the same orange color - can't wait to try it. I'll probably slice it tomorrow night I'll ley you know how the taste is.

Haven't used the lemon yet.

PS:
if you get it from that place you sent me - I don't know if it just that batch or a common thing but it pops alot like tiny firecrackers! Be careful with it!


----------

